# Introducing.Myself (New to Mantid Forum)



## OctoberRainne (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm Chelsie,but my artist name I like to use is October Rainne,so went ahead and used that one on here as well. I started keeping live wild mantids last year right before summer (chinese and Carolinas), and after that I was hooked,and started buying them,and collecting species,like Lineolas ect. I currently own 6 mantids,soon to be 7 only 3/4 different species at the moment though. I will soon be adding in some #9s which I have been dying to own all year. Right now I have 2 Idolomantis Diabolicas ( Zomie &amp; Bubbles ) , 2 Lineolas (Sully and Skywalker but I realize they are mostlikely both females now lol ),and maybe one Blue Flash named Princess Leia. I just got a Rhombodera Stalli nymph this week as well named Skittles,and should have the Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii by next week,who I will call Falcore. I've been taking pictures for the last 6 years,started with people and animals but the last 3 years I've been shooting mainly insects,but especially mantids since they are my newest loves,so there will be tons of pics,and some of my past insects. Really excited to be apart of this forum and check out everyones critters!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing your work. =)


----------



## agent A (Jun 8, 2012)

welcome from CT!  

pseudocreos r really great


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Are you sure the mantids you see are Carolina Mantids and Chinese Mantids? Many people who have not seen many mantids seem to often make mistakes like that. Have you heard of the other Stagmomantis species? The species and sub-species is not supposed to be capitalized, but the genus is. You name your mantids! My dad said I should name my mantids because I remember them but I do not.


----------



## maybon (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome from Australia mate, looking forward to seeing some macro pics.


----------



## RobR1976 (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Love the names of your mantids.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanxx for the warm welcome everyone! Happy1892,i have pics so if the carolinas I found were not actually carolinas,by all means let me know,haven't got to uploading much yet but will do. I like to name them,most of the time I'm wrong about naming them before sexing them however lol but gives them more personality I think,try to name them after things or characters they look or act like


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------

